# I need some carp!



## Bowhntrmatt (Sep 16, 2015)

Planning a big catfishing trip for the end of April and I could really use some good cut bait. If anyone has some I would love to take it off your hands. Willing to pay or trade for some flounder/white bass/catfish fillets. 
I'm in San Antonio area but also go down to rockport a lot.


----------



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

I get carp 3-5 inch all day. I can get you live or dead. And i can get 100's


----------



## Bowhntrmatt (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent you a pm. 

Anyone have any good bowfishing spots around San Antonio? I have a flounder boat and some gear, open to guests that are experienced.


----------

